# Silver bugs :/



## Em11 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi guys,
So I am currently in panic mode. I've had my cresties for over a year now and not had any serious issues, however i went to feed them last night and noticed little silver bugs in the water dish and some in the food pots. I didn't notice any the night before. I spot clean them every day and empty everything about every 3 weeks. What are they? I've taken them out of their main viv and put them in a temporary container until i can sort the issue. I'm thinking they could be spring tails or mites but I'm not sure, can anyone enlighten and tell me how to sort the issue please.


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

I'm not sure, but springtails are most definitely white and usually jump when you disturb them. I hope you figure out what they are!


----------



## harry136 (Aug 2, 2012)

Can you get a pic? \they could also be silver fish.


----------



## Em11 (Mar 12, 2012)

I can get a picture up tonight if you could have a look for me


----------



## Spot (Jun 15, 2011)

You get silverfish where there's something carbohydrate based for them to eat and where it's a bit humid.

They may have been attracted to your crestie tank if they found bits of dropped Repashy on the ground for instance but they also eat other starch based matter like skin, hair, glue so it might not be that. Or it might be the humidity that attracted them if your house is centrally heated and therefore generally dry during winter.

They aren't disease spreaders or bitey or anything dangerous though, so don't panic about that. They are only considered pests because they spoil human food if they get into it. I'm surprised your cresties aren't eating them.

If you don't have a bio-active soil, which I'm guessing not, then just throw out the substrate, give the tank and everything in it a good blast with boiling water and/or F10 or similar disinfectant to kill any eggs, dry off branches in the oven - all the things you'd normally do to bits that you intend to use which aren't brand new or are from the garden or woods etc.

Should take care of it.


----------



## Em11 (Mar 12, 2012)

So I've tried to get a picture but it just looks like I'm taking a picture of nothing because they are so tiny. They are a silver/greyish colour and seem to just disappear they move so quickly, maybe as if they are jumping. I use orchid bark as a substrate.


----------



## frogbreeder27 (Apr 24, 2011)

I had little silver bugs in my whites tree frog tank, I thought they came for the humidity, just clean your tank out thoroughly and they will hopefully go away. Do they have little wings? because mine did.The ones I had hid in the substrate and if there was any poo they all surrounded it  Hope I helped: victory:


----------



## Robbrown 52 (Sep 25, 2012)

Em11 said:


> Hi guys,
> So I am currently in panic mode. I've had my cresties for over a year now and not had any serious issues, however i went to feed them last night and noticed little silver bugs in the water dish and some in the food pots. I didn't notice any the night before. I spot clean them every day and empty everything about every 3 weeks. What are they? I've taken them out of their main viv and put them in a temporary container until i can sort the issue. I'm thinking they could be spring tails or mites but I'm not sure, can anyone enlighten and tell me how to sort the issue please.











is this what you have?
if so they are good guys help to keep the viv clean


----------



## Em11 (Mar 12, 2012)

I think it could be these but there just so small it's hard to tell. I looked at them under a microscope and they definitely have the antennas at the front but not sure about the back. They keep eating my geckos food which is really annoying. Think im just going to empty the viv and give everything a good clean, just in case. Thanks for your help though guys.


----------



## Robbrown 52 (Sep 25, 2012)

Em11 said:


> I think it could be these but there just so small it's hard to tell. I looked at them under a microscope and they definitely have the antennas at the front but not sure about the back. They keep eating my geckos food which is really annoying. Think im just going to empty the viv and give everything a good clean, just in case. Thanks for your help though guys.


 another thought for small and white especially if you are having to use a microscope to view










Spring-tails another of the good guys used deliberatly used by many to help keep vivs clean as the clean/ eat all the rubbish up.
looking for some my self for my Kimberley Viv.


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

Doubtful they are silver fish. Honestly they are most likely a non-parasitic substrate mite or a type of springtail. I would put the cresties back in and leave the little bugs alone. They will keep your substrate clean and will not harm your geckos.


----------



## Em11 (Mar 12, 2012)

I think that weird looking white thing could be it. If there good then I'll just leave them to it and see how it goes. Thanks


----------

